# Help with Identification



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

I was sold this Piranha, and bought it expecting it to be a Rhom. I'm not quite convinced that I got my moneys worth.







Could anyone please give me some expert advise as to what species this is.

The Piranha is roughly 3.5"


----------



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

Sorry about the oversized picture, but I figured the closer the better. I have other pics, but thought that this was the best.







Any information would be great. Thanks for your time.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a spiloCF to me, but I'm not too sure. How much did you pay for him.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> This species belongs to the Spilopleura-complex, and science still has to determine wheter S. Maculatus is in reality a seperate species or a sub-species of S. Spilopleura. Some scientists and hobbyists refer to this fis as S. Spilopleura CF (Complex Form).


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd say Spilo CF as well....


----------



## chucky_911 (Jul 2, 2003)

I paid $30, and since everyone claims that its a Spilo CF







am I able to have more than one in a tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

chucky_911 said:


> I paid $30, and since everyone claims that its a Spilo CF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i heard of shoaling spilo's if the tank is large enough
ask insuasian he has 9 spilo's in a 180
used to have 10 but one got taken out


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

spilo cf or whatever we are calling it these days.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Its a Peru Sp. A-Z, commonly known as S. spilopleura CF.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

spilo cf...
i bought one recently...
http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-10...65_IM000531.jpg
i got screwed by an lfs saying it was a "black piranha", i paid $22 usd. mine is also tailess







.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oburi Posted on Aug 11 2003, 09:26 PM
> spilo cf...
> i bought one recently...
> http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-10...65_IM000531.jpg
> i got screwed by an lfs saying it was a "black piranha", i paid $22 usd. mine is also tailess


 For whatever it is worth, don't ever consider yourself screwed. Some of the most unique fish are bought that way. This fish (in time) will have a distinct name placed on it. Consider the fact that you may have another species though it doesn't seem important now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Its a Peru Sp. A-Z












My thoughts exactly


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that is some good insight frank, thanks i didnt really look at it that way, im happy with my fish and he is getting more active especially at night, but i had to make a LONG drive out of town to get him and when i got him i was expecting a rhom. thats what i meant by screwed by it being mislabled or miscommunicated.

Oburi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> oburi Posted on Aug 11 2003, 10:28 PM
> that is some good insight frank, thanks i didnt really look at it that way, im happy with my fish and he is getting more active especially at night, *but i had to make a LONG drive out of town to get him and when i got him i was expecting a rhom. *thats what i meant by screwed by it being mislabled or miscommunicated


Completely understand, been there myself a few times. Ultimately found some rather unique fishes on "wasted" trips.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

that is true alot of these threads where people get mislabled fish turn out being more rare or exotic species, but sometimes not. im sure on one of your trips it be amazing to see wild p's and catch or fish for them.

Oburi


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Looks like a spiloCF


----------

